# Do you make your own desktop backgrounds?



## samal

Anyone here takes pictures for your PC desktop wallpaper?  Not just using one of your photos, but making an effort to create a background as a purpose?
Am I weird?  I was sitting at my desk today and got bored looking at my desktop background on the screen again.  I was about to log on to digitalblasphemy.com and get something new or browse for a good picture of a motorcycle as usual, but decided to make my own.  Quick look around the desk found a blank DVD-R and on of those little bags of silicon balls that are included in electronics packaging to absorb the moisture.

The desk lamp provided the lighting and here is result - my PC got the new look!


----------



## twozero

I have never actually shot a photo for my desktop. I usually just use a random photo or use one from one my frequented site when they make a new one.

I might have to take this on...


----------



## Al-Wazeer

i have my own pic that i use to background too






of course i don't use the name in my desktop background


----------



## samal

Cool drop!
i am having bad case of acute needtoshootinis   work and family don't leave time for hobbies now, so sometimes I have to get by what i see on my desk


----------



## Jaszek

I do. Here is the latest one.


----------



## F1addict

I don't purposefully take pictures for my desktop background, no. Sometimes I use my own pictures and sometimes I find cool ones on the internet. All all normally automotive or boat related.
But I did get bored one night a few months ago and did this




Took the picture at the Rolex Vintage Festival at Limerock Park in Connecticut. 

But its starting to get boring so I need to find something new, or make something new.


----------



## mrodgers

I have Desktop Wallpaper Master which changes the wallpaper at intervals and simply use my photos.  I've never set up a photo specifically for creating a wallpaper.  Most of mine are of the kids/family/dog.


----------



## Dcrymes84

Cool pictures i love the 1st one with the lights... pretty neat i'll try this challange and post sunday night


----------



## chantal7

I used to always just use one of my favourite photos as my background. Lately though I've just found images on the web to use.

For a while I was using this one:


----------



## Corbin Lane

The background for my PC is just a black screen. I don't really find it attractive for my PC to have a picture for a background because I"ve got random files everywhere.

My mac always has a picture of mine for the background. Leopard showcases the background really well.


----------



## soods

i do find myself using my pics. its slightly gratifying. haha.


----------



## amanda110

i often use my photos to make wallpaper by myself.


----------



## hazardphotography

I do my own design work for my desktop, yes. MOstly jkust making my own abstract backgrounds.


----------



## Torus34

Of course.


----------



## Dismine

my desktop background changes often, and is typically purposed to inspire laughter or remind me of something important =P


----------



## boomer

Yes, I love using my own pictures as wallpapers


----------



## LokiZ

I would say 75% of all desktop imagery is of my own creation.  Now since photography is just one of my pastimes my backgrounds are not always photos somtimes they are purely 3 dimensional creations I have modeled as well.

To answer the original question though, yes I do take photos with the intent of making them into backgrounds.

Mine tend to be a little different ratio since I use two monitors (they are fitted in order for the image to be different on both screens rather then a tiled look.)


----------



## Buckster

I just roll with the stock abstract image mostly.  If I'm on my machine, I've got other things to be looking at anyway, and if I'm off it, the screen's off to save power, so I just don't bother.

I did use this for awhile at work because my monitor was on all day.  It's a photo of my desk, showing my monitor with a photo of my desk, showing my monitor with a photo of my daughter in a subway with a train going by (motion blurred).  I didn't take a screen shot while using it, but picture the image below with a few business type icons, and you have it.

Oh, and of course that was on the same desk, so it goes yet another layer deep in use.


----------



## DragonHeart

This was for the Snow Leopard fan boys.  I took this pic at the local zoo (and poetic justice, I now have a new MacBookPro 13"  )


----------



## DragonHeart

Buckster said:


> I just roll with the stock abstract image mostly.  If I'm on my machine, I've got other things to be looking at anyway, and if I'm off it, the screen's off to save power, so I just don't bother.
> 
> I did use this for awhile at work because my monitor was on all day.  It's a photo of my desk, showing my monitor with a photo of my desk, showing my monitor with a photo of my daughter in a subway with a train going by (motion blurred).  I didn't take a screen shot while using it, but picture the image below with a few business type icons, and you have it.
> 
> Oh, and of course that was on the same desk, so it goes yet another layer deep in use.



Old school cell phone.  I always wanted to make a wallpaper like that. Gonna have to try it when I get my 25" monitor back from the shop.


----------



## KenL

Every shot I process I also size as wallpaper for my monitor. I use Wallpaper Changer for Windows XP.


----------



## Dcrymes84

I dont have a shot of it set as my background on my desktop i have to get batteries for the camera. So i'll post a pic of this set as my background. But this is my background with all my icons


----------



## Buckster

Dcrymes84 said:


> I dont have a shot of it set as my background on my desktop i have to get batteries for the camera. So i'll post a pic of this set as my background. But this is my background with all my icons


If you're thinking you need a camera to get a picture of the screen with the icons on it...

Not sure about if you're on a mac or pc, but on a pc just hit the "Print Screen" button while looking at the desktop with icons and it dumps a copy of what you see onto the clipboard.  Then, go to your favorite photo editor, create a new document, paste, save as jpg, upload to wherever you post photos from, and you've got it - no batteries for camera needed.


----------



## Moodyville-ain

I have 2 monitors, so I made this dual screen wallpaper from one of my sunset photos with photoshop. I used the polar coordinates tool.


----------



## notsue

I've never taken a picture with the idea that it would become my background, but I almost always do have my own pictures for my desktop.


----------



## farmerj

Buckster said:


> Not sure about if you're on a mac or pc, but on a pc just hit the "Print Screen" button while looking at the desktop with icons and it dumps a copy of what you see onto the clipboard.  Then, go to your favorite photo editor, create a new document, paste, save as jpg, upload to wherever you post photos from, and you've got it - no batteries for camera needed.



I have done this as gags on people who leave their computer unsecure at work.

Move all the icons into a folder hidden in My Documents.  Watch them go nuts trying to click on things.  Move the task bar and hide it....


Not something you just do on a regular basis and you had best know the person you do it to really well.:lmao::lmao::lmao:

If the monitor has a web cam built in, the software lets you take pictures on a scheduled basis or if there is movement.  Imagine the collection that comes up as they sit there working.  Set the screen saver to start and use the folder with these images in it for the wall paper.  Password protect it if you really want to mess with em....


----------

